# Canted Footbeds



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

They certainly can't hurt unless you use too much canting. Given you have a wide stance (how wide?) you would probably find canted footbeds to help quite a bit since they help correct your leg orientation so the medial/lateral aspects of the ankle and knee aren't bearing weight. You'll probably also find that even at 3.5+ degrees won't be too much.

For reference, I ride 23.5" @ 67" tall with 3.5 and 2.0 degrees. Rome has 3.5/2.0/0.0 swappable canted footbeds, K2 uses 3.0 footbeds unchangable in their canted bindings, Ride has wedgie footbeds with 4.0 and 2.5 degree canting.

I found 3.5 to be fine, giving a bit more ollie power (particularly with R&C/C2BTX/Gullwing/Doubledog/FlyingV type cambers) and a comfortable cruising stance. The only thing that is a bit awkward is skating, but you'll get used to it.


----------



## howeh (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. My stance width is typically 22.5-23" (I'm 6' 6") so it sounds like I'll definitely benefit from them. I just need to track down some that are in the UK/Europe so I won't get stung on import taxes. It seems the Cantbed 2.0 has 3.5 degrees of cant, so I'll look into them.

Cheers!


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

i have a bum left knee and ride goofy and the canted footbeds are amazing. they help you last longer on the mountain. Which usually when im done i can barely push the clutch in on my car.


----------



## howeh (Jun 2, 2011)

It seems Burton have released a new version of their cantbed, but I can't seem to track down too much information on them.

Cantbed 2.0 Mens | Burton Snowboards

Just need to find a UK/EU dealer now and I'll be sorted. Thanks again guys!


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes, they're worth it. I've broken my ankles a couple times, tore them a couple times, sprained them lots. Sprained knees with torn microcartelidge. Broken leg. ... you get the pictures. 
They do relieve some of the pressure off of those parts!! Combining canted footbeds with rotated highbacks (parralel to board edge) was a huge help in my case, and my breaks aren't strained as much.
Most of the good bindings come with canted footbeds now anyway.
Go for it.:thumbsup:


----------

